# Slots/hobbies in the Poconos and on LI?



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

We're visiting family next week... we'll be spending the beginning of the week visiting my in-laws in the Poconos (specifically the town of Mt. Pocono) and the end of the week with my parents on Long Island (specifically Huntington). Anybody know of slot car stores or hobby shops or stuff going on in those areas? I love having an excuse to bring my pit box on vacation with us... 

--rick


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Sneaky! Have a great trip.  rr


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Check out: http://www.pocketrocketraceway.com/


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

hmmm... I've seen stuff on the Net about PRR, but they're in upstate NY, aren't they? There's no link on the site for directions, and I think they're in the town of Horseheads...

I'd like to go there, I've heard there's TONS of Tjet stuff going on there, but I think it's a little too far off my route for this trip...

--rick


----------



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)

Rick since we've met in person I feel confident in telling you if you would like your invited to GOOSE's Basement for a few laps. In a poorly lit basement it's fun to try and outrun two trains on a good sized Tyco track. I have 8 road and rail crossings with two locomotives running. There is also a elivated section just after one of the rail crossings and around a bend. You have to be a good driver to make it before the train and up the hill without stalling a T Jet. Maybe I can get another "freind" to come over and race. CHET???


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

hey thanks goose... check your PMs

--rick


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Duh, you're right they are in upstate NY near Corning, which is a long way from Long Island. For some reason I always thought Horseheads, NY was on the island. I found these listings in the Long Island area (may be outdated so call ahead):

Mattituck (eastern L.I.) Racehampton
Contact: Andy Morris
Address: A & P Plaza, Main Road, PO Box 810, Mattituck NY
Telephone: 516-298-4088
Notes: 4x16-foot 6-lane Bucktrax (with 1/24)

Mineola Long Island Train and Hobby Center
Contact: Jerry Nappi
Address: 192 Jericho Highway, Mineola NY 11501
Telephone: 516-742-5621
Notes: In store 

Port Jefferson Raceway (1/24)
1844 Route 112
Coram, NY 11727 U.S.A.
1-516-696-7721

Slots-A-Lot Hobbies (1/32 - 1/24)
45-65 - 168th Street
Flushing, NY 11358 U.S.A.
1-718-461-8283

Shortrax Model Car Raceway, Inc.
461 Amsterdam Avenue
Patchogue, NY 11772 U.S.A.
1-516-447-2930


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

hey, ya know, I've been meaning to check out that Port Jefferson one, and the Shortrax one is new... they're both within like 45 min. of my parents. thanks!

--rick


----------

